# Louis Woodfine



## Nfld Sapper (17 Nov 2011)

Via the Sappers net a little late:

Louis Woodfine

We regret to advise of the death of Louis Woodfine who passed peacefully away at the age of 55 at Carbonear General Hospital in Newfoundland on 31 October 2011. Born in Northern Bay, NL, "Woody" served his career in the Canadian Military Engineers, first as a Field Engineer and later remustering to Stationary Engineer in the 1980s. 

Visitation at Noel's Funeral Home, Main Highway, Western Bay on Wednesday, 2 November from 12:00 noon to 9:00 p.m. Cremation to follow. Inurnment to be held at a later date. In lieu of flowers, as an expression of sympathy, donations in his memory may be made to the North Shore Central Ambulance Fund.


----------



## OldSolduer (29 Nov 2011)

RIP Woody


----------

